# Car pix



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

Well, I had 2 hours to waste while I was waiting for the place to fix the flat on my car...

Here is the car I used to drive...1998 Ford Contour SE 4cyl


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

The new car....2003 Mitsubishi Lancer ES


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

2 hours later, $171 after

Sorry for the shitty pic. School just got out so all the [email protected] are out, so I gotta take pics later

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Whats the difference?


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Whats the difference?


 wrong pic. sorry


----------



## Drunken_Shredder (Sep 15, 2003)

pic 1) shitty car, pic 2) shitty car and pic 3) same as (2), you spent $171 on that..buddy you got ripped off....what else you got?

mines a Boss 302 Stang. they dont build them like this anymore. a Lancer? whats so badass about a lancer? you couldnt PAY me to take that car.









long hours in the garage, lots of blood, sweat, and $$. produced this:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Whats the difference?


 looks like windows were tinted...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Drunken_Shredder said:


> pic 1) shitty car, pic 2) shitty car and pic 3) same as (2), you spent $171 on that..buddy you got ripped off....what else you got?
> 
> mines a Boss 302 Stang. they dont build them like this anymore. a Lancer? whats so badass about a lancer? you couldnt PAY me to take that car.
> 
> ...


 that wasn't called for...don't be an ass....

I like that mitsu...looks good man!


----------



## Drunken_Shredder (Sep 15, 2003)

ahh you got a TINT job....for $171!!!! thats still a rip. I tinted the windows on my truck (full size ford with 6 windows) for only $50.


----------



## Drunken_Shredder (Sep 15, 2003)

eh to each his own....just saying i dont like that taste in cars.


----------



## bbqman (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

Drunken_Shredder said:


> ahh you got a TINT job....for $171!!!! thats still a rip. I tinted the windows on my truck (full size ford with 6 windows) for only $50.


 nah man, it isn't a rip

i can get them tinted for $15 a window. this is the top of the line tint. nomal tint is black. this one isn't. this one is charcoal black but reflective. trust me, it's darker than most limo...i've compared. this tint has been dubbed the "ovi tint" in my city. i've been coined as having the darkest windows in the city

i could have gotten them done cheaper. but u have to see the tint to appreciate the price


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

why didn't you say that then??? instead you say

pic 1) shitty car, pic 2) shitty car and pic 3) same as (2), you spent $171 on that..buddy you got ripped off....what else you got?

and you make yourself look like a f*cking asshole.....

now every time I see your name I'm gonna say, oh look there is that asshole...


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> why didn't you say that then??? instead you say
> 
> pic 1) shitty car, pic 2) shitty car and pic 3) same as (2), you spent $171 on that..buddy you got ripped off....what else you got?
> 
> ...


 lmao. thanks for the backup bro









well, to say the least, i'm content with the tint. yeha, $171 seems like a lot, but the reflective part of it is an added bonus, plus, from 3 feet away on a BRIGHT day u can't see jack sh*t in the car. with normal limo u can't

oh, and the guy at the tire place rolled the window down 30 min after the tint was done...nothnig happened to it


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I paid 220 bucks 5% on my Lex w/front visor...I can't stand people seeing inside my car, I want to pick my nose and stuff without everyone staring at me...

it looks good, and it's a fair price...


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

we call that ford a mondeo in the uk


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

englishman said:


> we call that ford a mondeo in the uk


 the contour is a knock-off of the mondeo...however, ford has imported the mondeo and shuold be hitting the streets soon (damn lucky mondeo owners)


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> I paid 220 bucks 5% on my Lex w/front visor...I can't stand people seeing inside my car, I want to pick my nose and stuff without everyone staring at me...
> 
> it looks good, and it's a fair price...


 i concur. i felt nekkid with no tint


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

the st24 mondeo is quite nice there suppost to be very good


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

sometimes when you get cheap tinting, it bubbles.

id rather pay a bit more and not hafta worry about bubbles.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, i cant figure out what is going on in this thred


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> sometimes when you get cheap tinting, it bubbles.
> 
> id rather pay a bit more and not hafta worry about bubbles.


 mine is lifetime warranty

st24 mondeo is sweet


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

here...this pic shows a bit how it's more of a mirror tint...not a good example, but better than nothing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DelusionalMind said:


> here...this pic shows a bit how it's more of a mirror tint...not a good example, but better than nothing


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Drunken_Shredder said:


> pic 1) shitty car, pic 2) shitty car and pic 3) same as (2), you spent $171 on that..buddy you got ripped off....what else you got?
> 
> mines a Boss 302 Stang. they dont build them like this anymore. a Lancer? whats so badass about a lancer? you couldnt PAY me to take that car.
> 
> ...


 What a c*ck you are. If someone has a car that isn't as nice as yours (or at least you think it isn't as nice) You don't go saying "Man, thats a shitty car" It's their pride and not yours. I'm sure he doesn't care what you think, so please don't express your opinion....ever, cuz no ones cares.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> What a c*ck you are.


























yeah dude why you gotta be such a bastard.....besides a boss stang might be bad ass but all that time and money you spent on restoring it musta set you back a lot plus add in that its an old muscle car and youre wasting your maintaining it and sh*t...................dick

plus i know people with maximas(not that theyre bad, theyre acutually probably one of my favs) that would smoke any mustang hell i saw one beat a '96 Supra TT

id show a pic of my bros '95 max but that idiot crashed it and got it totaled,....... this was his face when both me and him saw it in the junkyard and realized how he got out with a cut on his arm







to the Green Destiny (cause his was green like the swords inner design)


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Since we're all posting pictures of our cars...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DUUUUUUUDDDDDDEEEEE!!!!! sweet Supra! what year is it? hardtop, or t-top?? turbo or non?


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> DUUUUUUUDDDDDDEEEEE!!!!! sweet Supra! what year is it? hardtop, or t-top?? turbo or non?


 1995 Twin Turbo MKIV Supra
- Black / Black








- Targa top








- 6-Speed








- No Longer Stock


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thats fuckin sick.....ive always been more of a skyline man myself but hey a Supra is still fan-fuckin-tastic!!......if you dont have a bodykit on it get a Veilside........those are sick on sports cars like Supras.....as well as 90-96 300zxes


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> DUUUUUUUDDDDDDEEEEE!!!!! sweet Supra! what year is it? hardtop, or t-top?? turbo or non?










dont u see that intercooler


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

no i only saw the lights and toyota symbol for some reason my comp messed up and didnt load all the way....and then when i checked back the pic wouldnt even load


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry about that... I had to re-size the picture because it was too large (1600 x 1200).

And yes, there is no mistaking that front mounted intercooler... No polished radiators or a/c condensors here!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hey where is the spoiler on that Lancer??


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> DUUUUUUUDDDDDDEEEEE!!!!! sweet Supra! what year is it? hardtop, or t-top?? turbo or non?


LOL.....
Did you think that big ass front mount was an A/C condenser?? 
:laugh:

Also Very nice car. That motor is so over engineered it's not funny. 700+ horse with nothing more than lots of boost is cool as hell.


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > DUUUUUUUDDDDDDEEEEE!!!!! sweet Supra! what year is it? hardtop, or t-top?? turbo or non?
> ...


 Thank you for the compliments guys!









TonyTurbo29, I see that the force is strong with your car as well - Nice intercooler on the Mustang in your avatar!









And yes, you are correct... The 2JZ-GTE engine is extremely over-engineered. Dare I claim it is the most robust 3.0 liter inline 6 ever produced at the consumer level?


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

My car has a little boost too and is also.... Far from stock.


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

i agree with the supra one...skyline also *drool*

*nervous:* does your supra have the stock spoiler or not?

and for the record: i don't love my car. dare i say, i liked my Ford while it was running nicely. but this car was 10 grand, and my mom wanted a new car. wish i had gotten a volkswagen golf, but hey.


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> hey where is the spoiler on that Lancer??


 there is no spoiler. this car was 10 grand. it usually runs for 15 grand. they only had one at this price. i don't like the color (i'd like gunmetal or black), nor the edition/spoiler things. but hey, for 5 grand cheaper, i'll deal with it. with the 5 grand i saved, i could turbo it and be content until i have enough to import a skyline


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Just for ta heck of it.....here's mine.


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

DelusionalMind said:


> i agree with the supra one...skyline also *drool*
> 
> *nervous:* does your supra have the stock spoiler or not?
> 
> and for the record: i don't love my car. dare i say, i liked my Ford while it was running nicely. but this car was 10 grand, and my mom wanted a new car. wish i had gotten a volkswagen golf, but hey.


 DelusionalMind - Yes it does... I'll get some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

accr - nice car. u should get the windows tinted


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

Here's my baby.....


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Heres mine.... Again


























































The car in action. Also, that is a nice BMW. What model is it?


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> Heres mine.... Again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, its an E36 M3 Evo (3.2ltr 320bhp). Picture was taken at Pembrey Race Circuit in Wales


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

DelusionalMind said:


> accr - nice car. u should get the windows tinted












I will...hehe, before X'mas









I love my wheels, they'r stock.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ok no 1 i didnt see the friggin intercooler and i dont see A/c condenser anywhere in my post so i dont wtf that dudes talkin about, besides i already said my computer wouldnt show the pic 
no. 2 thats a friggin nice m3 and 
no. 3 hot mustang....thats the only muscle car i like...or at least american muscle car.....

SKYLINE BABY! cant wait till the brand new concept pics of the new gtr come out....and no one post the one of the old concept that looks like a Z and g 35 coupe mixed and call me an ass.....im talkin about the brand new revised version cause everyone was so pissed about the new look

p.s the only supra that i saw come close was a 627 horse power one this dude sold and got a skyline gtr v spec jet black R-33


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ok no 1 i didnt see the friggin intercooler and i dont see A/c condenser anywhere in my post so i dont wtf that dudes talkin about, besides i already said my computer wouldnt show the pic
> no. 2 thats a friggin nice m3 and
> no. 3 hot mustang....thats the only muscle car i like...or at least american muscle car.....
> 
> ...


 Wait a second... My "a/c condensor" comment wasn't directed at you crazyklown89. It is a common practice to polish a radiator or an a/c condensor so that it looks like an intercooler. I just wanted to point out that what I have on my car is a genuine front mount intercooler. Also, I posted an explanation and apology for why you couldn't load the picture. My apologies for any/all misunderstanding(s).

As for the Skyline... Yes, it's a bad-ass car! Furthermore, I wish it were available here in the states as a showroom model. If it was I would probably have bought one! However, I have been fortunate enough to have driven a few of them: R32, R33 V-Spec, and the Blitz R34. My friends at MotoRex have been gracious enough to let me take a spin in a few of them over the years. Yes, they kick-ass - There's nothing like a 9,000 RPM all-wheel drive launch!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dude you fuckin drove the blitz r-34?!! thats a 200mph car!!...........lucky bastard :rasp:

p.s Nervous you know the R-35 GTR is comin to the States in like 2 or 3 years.....you could sell your supra and buy the gtr......maybe post some pics?


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> dude you fuckin drove the blitz r-34?!! thats a 200mph car!!...........lucky bastard :rasp:
> 
> p.s Nervous you know the R-35 GTR is comin to the States in like 2 or 3 years.....you could sell your supra and buy the gtr......maybe post some pics?


 Yes sir... 215 MPH to be exact - On the German Autobahn. The car makes close to 900 RWHP from what I was told.

However, I'm not going to kidd you... I only got to drive it to the gas station and back to the shop (total of about 5 miles) - Laugh! Unfortunately no highway pulls or anything fun like that.


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

DelusionalMind said:


> *nervous:* does your supra have the stock spoiler or not?


 OEM spoiler...


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

That is freaking sick!

If I got a Supra... I would mod the hell out of it and leave it stock looking. It would be so easy to spank people with that. I fell in love with that car the first time I saw one in Tokyo.


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

what wax/polish u using?

don't tell me zaino bros. i wanna get some of that ish


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

damn i love those supras tooo.......... !!.. badass cars.. ima drivin my 92 supra turbo.. till i can afford to upgrade to that beauty!


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

DelusionalMind said:


> what wax/polish u using?
> 
> don't tell me zaino bros. i wanna get some of that ish


 I'm going to assume you're directing this question to me... Even though these pictures were taken prior to any detailing.









Here is what I use to detail my car:
-Wash-
Dawn Liquid Detergent (only used to remove all synthetic material from the paint's surface)
Meguiar's Gold Class Car Wash
-Surface Preparation-
One Grand Special Touch
3M Perfect-It III Cleaner Clay
3M Imperial Hand Glaze
3M Swirl Mark Remover
3M Finesse-It II
3M Perfect-It Fine Cut Rubbing Compound
-Polishing-
Klasse All-In-One (Red Bottle)
-Sealing-
Klasse All-In-One (Grey Bottle)
-Protectant-
One Grand Blitz Wax

I also have an assortment of other items like microfiber towels, chenille mitts, wheel and tire brushes, Porter Cable 7336, etc.

Oh yeah, and a California Car Cover - Custom made to fit the Supra!









Also, Zaino stuff is great... Especially for black cars, but I like the list of products listed above a little more overall.


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> damn i love those supras tooo.......... !!.. badass cars.. ima drivin my 92 supra turbo.. till i can afford to upgrade to that beauty!


 Thank you for the compliment sir!









My aunt bought a MKIII Supra back when I was in junior high school... That is what initially got me started on these cars!









Do you have anything done to your car?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

oh boy, dont turn this thread into a pissing contest.

1. There is no need to bash on other peoples car. You dont know where they are coming from. Maybe the lancer is the only car that looks good in his opinon that he can afford.

2. I dont know how your car looks like but IMO 69 fastback stangs are the probally the few stangs i like. The mach1 and cobra jet engine stangs with a shakers is also some of the better ones.

3.I dont know why everyone wants these high end powered cars for. How often are you going to hit over 100? Why do you need a 200mph car? Get into a accident going that speed is an instant death. From where im from, getting over 100 is pretty damn fast due to conguestion on the freeway. That is why i picked a WRX. Fast as hell from 0-80 even 100. After hittin 100 mark then the car has a hard time going faster. Add a fatter turbo you can go past 100 easier. But thinking, WHY? I dont need to go that fast. 1. crash you die! 2. get caught by the police = heavy fine and jail,suspension of your Ls, massive points.

4.Differnt kind of tinting cost different. All tints will lead to bubbling sooner or later unless you have the tinted glass.

5. Supras can go and hold so much power is because they are the biggest jap engine in the US. I know a dude who spent over 50k on his supra fixing it up. Stupid? Yes IMO but if thats what he likes then i cant saying anything about it. I think fixing up your car to go faster than you can ever use is a waste of money.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

DelusionalMind said:


> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> > hey where is the spoiler on that Lancer??
> ...


 Just save your money for your future car. Adding a turbo on your car is not a good idea. The engine is already weak as it is. Addin force induction to you car can blow it. Turbo also means less mpg, with the gas prices these days, i would suggest you get a car that has good milage like what you have. It also lessen the longivity of your engine. I would use the lancer as a communter and beat it around. Dont fix it up.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NERVOUS, I bet your and Autopian, right? The only thing I see missing fro your line up is clay.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Turbo also means less mpg, with the gas prices these days, i would suggest you get a car that has good milage like what you have. It also lessen the longivity of your engine.


 Ahhhh It's not that bad. The Turbo will help the efficeny of the motor but the little Fuel economy you lose, when you step on it....... it's more than worth it.

Eric,
You would be surpirsed how easily a guy can get a car over 100 in Green Bay







Down town and county roads with nothing but cows are less than 20mins apart. Muhahahahahaha...........


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

In my experience turbos will not necessarily screw up an engine as long as you do the proper engine work and depending on the amount of boost. Nice lookin mustang did you modify it or is it a real saleen?


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

nice intercooler


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

and the boss 302 is bada$$


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> NERVOUS, I bet your and Autopian, right? The only thing I see missing fro your line up is clay.


 Good call... You're correct, I am a member of Autopia and I spend a fair amount of time reading posts on that board.

Also, I do have some clay in there... 3M Perfect-It III Cleaner Clay!


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Both


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 - What did your car dyno? How much boost are you running? What modifications do you have done?









By the way, I know this is a Piranha board, but I'm loving this post! It's a toss up between cars and Piranhas when it comes to what I like talking about most.


----------

